# looking for electronic baby grand piano tech - house call?



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

My brother in Grimsby, Ontario has an electronic baby grand. It's an Adagio MGDP8820, the M apparently just means it was sold by Costco.
Apparently all the fancy electronic switching between all the voices doesn't switch anymore!

I traced the rep in Canada to KaySound in Montreal, who have a list of service depots on their site. The closest to Grimsby is Niagara Falls. 

Does anyone know of a keyboard tech closer to Grimsby? My brother really can't hump a baby grand down to a service counter so it would have to be a home service call. Less driving means less cost, of course.

I appreciate any replies!

Wild Bill


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am going to piggyback on this discussion as well. Have a Suzuki electric baby grand form factor. Great piano, great sound and feel, but a couple of the keys are going wonky and I am thinking this isn't something a regular piano tech can/likes/wants to do. Kitchener in my case.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

?


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Or...


----------

